# Attensic 1Gb NIC driver causing kernel panic (Asus P5B-MX)

## Zath

Hey people,

I'm new to gentoo and trying to get my install to work but running into a (not so) slight issue that the Attansic NIC is causing a kernel panic whenever it is enabled. This is the error message that is displayed on boot:

kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt

This *only* happens when the Attansic 1000Mbit driver is built into the kernel. I can circumvent the problem by booting with interactive mode and skipping the net.eth0 service. 

To solve the issue I have already flashed my BIOS to the latest version and cleared the CMOS. I've also been playing around with the BIOS IRQ settings, trying different combinations getting no result. 

Anyone have an idea what could be done to fix this issue?

----------

## krinn

tried boot with irqpoll yet ?

----------

## Zath

 *krinn wrote:*   

> tried boot with irqpoll yet ?

 

I hadn't. I just tried it though, adding irqpoll to the grub config kernel line and rebooting the system did not result in any change.

----------

## krinn

there's so many things that could affect irq and routing, some bios could force an acpi version, plugNplay OS ready in bios also, kernel sheduler...

- I would try : dmesg | grep acpi sometimes kernel report buggy acpi there then force acpi version lower if bios allow it

- 2nd i would try pnpos switch (if on -> off, if off->on)

- 3rd try pappymcfee kernel seed for a new kernel with default (stable/safe?) (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-707499-highlight-pappy.html)

----------

